# Bike Path (beach)



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

Was down to Venice Beach this weekend and noticed alot of road riders coming down the bike path. I would like to know a little more about that path. As in is it ridable all the way from the north end to the south and where does it start and end north to south? What is the best northern starting point. and are you aware of any group weekend rides that take that path? Thanks


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

The path actually runs up through Santa Monica and beyond, as far as Temescal Canyon/PCH, I think. Going south requires taking the streets over to Marina Del Rey, and getting on the bike path that runs along Ballona Creek out to the breakwater; cross the bridge, and the path continues down the beach--with some detours--all the way to Palos Verdes. The detours involve some on-street (with bike lanes) riding, from the Hermosa/Redondo Beach border down to King Harbor, and a stretch from Manhattan Beach to Hermosa Beach. You can't get lost--just follow the other people on bikes.

Personally, I would avoid Venice and Santa Monica altogether (too crowded everytime I've been there), and start in MDR. You can park at Pier 52 (56? Whatever...) on Fiji Way and just ride the bike lane down to the end of the street, where you enter the bike path.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> Personally, I would avoid Venice and Santa Monica altogether (too crowded everytime I've been there), and start in MDR. You can park at Pier 52 (56? Whatever...) on Fiji Way and just ride the bike lane down to the end of the street, where you enter the bike path.


The one time I rode that part of the path I wound up having to bail out onto the sand. There were a lot of pedestrians there and a kid ran out in front of me. Got a lot of sand in my derailleur and drive train but no harm to anyone. If you can ride it on a weekday it's a lot emptier and worth riding. Busy weekend days can be tough.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Yeah, I've had that experience many a time...I resolved years ago not to even go near the bike path during summer--just too many completely clueless people on or around it. I made a tradition of riding it every Dec. 25 and Jan. 1, in addition to whatever other off-season times I feel like going down there. If I feel like riding near the ocean, my one dependable year-round route is in Ventura, going from the state beach along the promenade, past the fairgrounds and then on up the coast, usually all the way up to Rincon.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*our route*

we usually start in the parking lot just north of the McClure tunnel in Santa Monica - the first or second lot on your left after to 10 fwy. turns into PCH.

we ride to Hermosa beach and have breakfast/lunch on the strand at Good Stuff. Good food and good people watching. Then somehow manage to pedal our full selves back to the cars. Getting through the curvy path in crowded Venice is the only sketchy part, I think.

www.eatgoodstuff.com 

check with Helen's Cycles in Manhattan Beach for group rides.




vcyclist said:


> What is the best northern starting point. and are you aware of any group weekend rides that take that path? Thanks


----------

